# De-ionised water - Just for rinsing?



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I will soon be the owner over a DI resin vessel and i was wondering if the DI water should be kept exclusively for rinsing or if there is a benefit of using it for the pre-wash rinse and for filling my buckets?

I'm keen to hear how other DW'ers use their DI water, as i was thinking of buying a load of hose splitters and connectors to set up a system where i can easily switch between using the DI vessel and using plain water. My thinking behind this was to only use the DI water when it is really needed and effective, and to preserve the resin in the vessel for as long as possible.

I'd love to hear how you have your DI vessel set up and how you use the DI water. You can use the poll to quickly submit how you use your DI water.

Thanks


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

I use purely for the final rinse. The first rinse isn't going to dry so it makes no difference imo.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Use the purified water for the final open-hose-end rinse only and leave to dry.

Your usual products and tap-water for all other cleaning stages.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Using DI water for mixing shampoo is a real benefit when in a hard water area.

Less shampoo required and much more suds. :thumb:


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

I use rain water from a 3 stage water butt system first butt is a filter second and third is clean filtered water which is used only for cars very seldom get to use the second butt as the third is always refilled as it rains also use the P.W. So do not use tap water.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I use DI water for the final rinse and to add water to my snow foam bottle as well as diluting a QD such as Gyeon Cure or CG Synthetic QD. It makes a big difference.


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

I use DI water for final rinse though also use for any sprays I make up (e.g. An APC) and windscreen wash.


----------



## ESS (Apr 27, 2013)

LOL, 
I only use DI water for my engine's intercooler spray / and RO-DI for marine fish


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

If it is hot (not this time of year!) then I find it good to use at all stages. Particularly on black, I find that the shampoo bucket water can have dried out leaving water spots which don't always come off easily. So it is much helped using DI in the bucket.


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

I've just built a basic system that you are thinking about. I have a couple of valves/connectors etc and this is fixed permanently to the garage wall, I can very quickly and easily switch between tap water and de-ionised water. I would never go back to untreated water now I use a DI vessel, love it.:thumb:


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

That sounds like what I've got in mind, got any pics?


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

I plug it in between tap & PW on every wash/detail. 
We have stupidly hard water so it's of benefit at every stage.
Absolutely brilliant in the summer, you'll wonder how you got by without it!:thumb:


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

pantypoos said:


> That sounds like what I've got in mind, got any pics?


Will try and get you a photo tomorrow mate.


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

pantypoos said:


> That sounds like what I've got in mind, got any pics?


There you go mate, I just connect my garden hose to the right hand side valve and the pressure washer to the reel you can see on the left hand side of the first photo.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I only use DI water for this time of year when the weather is so damn cold, especially when the suns out. It saves a lot of time and effort to dry the car so I leave to dry natrually. I also use whenever the sun is out to rinse the car unless it's a cloudy or overcast day then I use normal tap water.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

None!


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

I live in the Scottish highlands there's no need for DI water :thumb:


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

moosh said:


> I live in the Scottish highlands there's no need for DI water :thumb:


Is it good enough to rinse and walk away with no risk of water spots?

If so you are a very lucky man and I am envious :thumb:


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

dstill said:


> There you go mate, I just connect my garden hose to the right hand side valve and the pressure washer to the reel you can see on the left hand side of the first photo.
> View attachment 40139
> 
> 
> View attachment 40140


Thanks, I think I'll be building something very similar! Great idea.


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

Nice one mate, let us know how you get on.:thumb:


----------



## TriBorG (Feb 14, 2007)

Looks great 

I guess this is what my set up is going to be looking like I have been recommended to use 2 DI bottles 

Getting water test kit tomorrow to find out the quality of the water and will then decide


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

TriBorG said:


> Looks great
> 
> I guess this is what my set up is going to be looking like I have been recommended to use 2 DI bottles
> 
> Getting water test kit tomorrow to find out the quality of the water and will then decide


No real need for 2 vessels.


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

fatdazza said:


> No real need for 2 vessels.


Actually there is good sense in getting two vessels, but perhaps not necessary from the outset.

The idea is that when the first vessel starts to tail off in performance you introduce the second 'fresh' vessel after the first. While the first vessel cannot treat the water fully, it at least starts the process and reduces the effort required by the second vessel.

Eventually the second vessel tails off in performance too, at which point you renew the resin in the first vessel and swap the two vessels over. Now vessel #2 is providing a first pass treatment for vessel #1.

It means you get more life out of the resin.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Suba said:


> Actually there is good sense in getting two vessels, but perhaps not necessary from the outset.
> 
> The idea is that when the first vessel starts to tail off in performance you introduce the second 'fresh' vessel after the first. While the first vessel cannot treat the water fully, it at least starts the process and reduces the effort required by the second vessel.
> 
> ...


I agree with your logic, however for someone starting out a single vessel is ideal. Hence I said "no *real* need" rather than no need :thumb:


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

fatdazza said:


> I agree with your logic, however for someone starting out a single vessel is ideal. Hence I said "no *real* need" rather than no need :thumb:


Yes - a year after buying my first DI vessel I still haven't got round to buying a second 

It's brilliant to be able to just leave the car to dry naturally though ironically I often still dry it even after rinsing with DI water (still comes out better as a result of the DI water!)


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

dstill said:


> There you go mate, I just connect my garden hose to the right hand side valve and the pressure washer to the reel you can see on the left hand side of the first photo.
> 
> Looking good hey :thumb:
> 
> ...


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

slineclean said:


> dstill said:
> 
> 
> > There you go mate, I just connect my garden hose to the right hand side valve and the pressure washer to the reel you can see on the left hand side of the first photo.
> ...


----------



## nog (Jul 14, 2013)

Suba said:


> Actually there is good sense in getting two vessels, but perhaps not necessary from the outset.
> 
> The idea is that when the first vessel starts to tail off in performance you introduce the second 'fresh' vessel after the first. While the first vessel cannot treat the water fully, it at least starts the process and reduces the effort required by the second vessel.
> 
> ...


Can see the logic in that but got to keep testing outlet from the DI vessels.
Pretty sure media in the DI vessel can start to release the solids it has captured if you keep using it. Once the TDS reading on outlet starts to go up it can eventually lead to the TDS reading at the outlet being higher than the inlet.


----------



## madeinsheffield (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm interested in learning more, what sort of costs are involved? Where do I buy the items from? etc


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

This is where I got mine from mate and it was fine, I paid about £35 for it and I bought a 25kg bag of Tulsion 115 resin for £75 delivered.:thumb:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151643069543?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## madeinsheffield (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks mate, I'll have a look and learn


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

I understand depending on usage , but would a 25 ltr bag of resin last a couple of years at least? ( or at least it should do ? )


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I buy 2 5 ltr bags of resin for my 11ltr vessel. I'm not sure how well the resin stores once open. This way I have no such issues and just buy more resin when the TDS meter reading shows its losing its effectiveness.


----------



## never ready (Dec 12, 2007)

dstill said:


> This is where I got mine from mate and it was fine, I paid about £35 for it and I bought a 25kg bag of Tulsion 115 resin for £75 delivered.:thumb:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151643069543?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


To OP, if you have not bought yours yet, go for a tall skinny vessel rather than a short dumpy one, it will make better use of the resin. Also don't forget to roll the vessel on the ground from time to time, this will break up any flow paths that have formed in the resin


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

slineclean said:


> I understand depending on usage , but would a 25 ltr bag of resin last a couple of years at least? ( or at least it should do ? )


This would depend both on how much water used and the PPM/TDS of the mains supply water being used.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Blueberry said:


> I'm not sure how well the resin stores once open.


The resin will store fine if you either re-seal the bag or use buckets with a seal-lid........cleaned-out 10ltr paint buckets are ideal :thumb:.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

What size vessel would you recommend out of 11ltr ( black coloured vessel ) or 11.4ltr ( blue coloured vessel )


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Blueberry said:


> I buy 2 5 ltr bags of resin for my 11ltr vessel. I'm not sure how well the resin stores once open. This way I have no such issues and just buy more resin when the TDS meter reading shows its losing its effectiveness.


Expensive way to buy resin in small bags.....just buy a 25kg bag, use what amount you need. then fold down the opened top of the bag and seal with Gaffer/Duct tape...or keep it in a sealed container....or both :thumb: .


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

slineclean said:


> What size vessel would you recommend out of 11ltr ( black coloured vessel ) or 11.4ltr ( blue coloured vessel )


Hardly any difference in size...and you don't fill the vessel completely to the top anyway, only need to fill too just below where the vessel starts to curve, which is about 4" from the top of the (with the head off) on the 11ltr vessel.

If by the 'BLACK' vessel you mean the make of the vessel is 'Spectrum', don't bother...they usually cost more than the normal blue ones and do the same thing.
Spectrum also make another black vessel (costs even more ££'s) with a different water inlet system which is supposed to give 30% more use out of the resin......yes, it does work....but....you can do the same just by giving the standard/normal 'blue' vessel a good shake/roll vessel on the floor to disperse the channels in the resin made by the incoming flow of water through the resin.

The seller on ebay has the blue11ltr vessels and are re-conditioned with new seals etc.....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/11ltr-EMP...e&pid=100005&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=151643069543&rt=nc


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Slightly of the detailing products industry, but, I realized that our tumble dryers water container quickly fills and I get gallons of vaporized and condensed water especially in the weekends. 

Is it comparable to DI water in any means? What do you think?


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Kokopelli said:


> Slightly of the detailing products industry, but, I realized that our tumble dryers water container quickly fills and I get gallons of vaporized and condensed water especially in the weekends.
> 
> Is it comparable to DI water in any means? What do you think?


I have tested the condensate water from my tumble drier and it has always been around 15 ppm using the TDS meter. Much better than hard water but I get zero ppm from my DI vessel.

Buy a TDS meter (only a few pounds on e-bay) and test yours.


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

fatdazza said:


> I have tested the condensate water from my tumble drier and it has always been around 15 ppm using the TDS meter. Much better than hard water but I get zero ppm from my DI vessel.
> 
> Buy a TDS meter (only a few pounds on e-bay) and test yours.


:thumb: Thanks! Ordered one to check how hard our supplied and own made water is.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

11.4 Litre DI Vessel Filled (8"x18") *NEW*
11.4 litre DI vessel filled with MB-115 (8"x18")

Ordered from ***** :thumb:


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

He's a top fella Doug from *****, very helpfull .


----------



## DocW (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi, novice question here. I used a raceglaze water filter for the first time washing my new black car. Its a sunny day and I tried to just leave the final rinse of filtered water to dry. Problem is there were marks as it dried so I chickened out and dried with microfibre towels. Should I have just waited or does the resin need a couple of uses to work properly? I used the filtered water thro my pressure washer so could that be the problem. Thanks.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Someone will put you right but connecting it up/through the washer wouldnt be idea for the final rinse . You need a slow flow on the water with the filter.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

DocW said:


> Hi, novice question here. I used a raceglaze water filter for the first time washing my new black car. Its a sunny day and I tried to just leave the final rinse of filtered water to dry. Problem is there were marks as it dried so I chickened out and dried with microfibre towels. Should I have just waited or does the resin need a couple of uses to work properly? I used the filtered water thro my pressure washer so could that be the problem. Thanks.


Pick up a TDS meter from e-bay for a few quid. You can then test the water to make sure it is zero ppm.

Also, as above, a higher flow through the filter will mean less contact time with the resin. You may be pulling too high a flow rate for the size of the vessel. Also give the vessel a good roll to make sure the resin is settled and the water is not creating pathways in the resin


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

fatdazza said:


> Pick up a TDS meter from e-bay for a few quid. You can then test the water to make sure it is zero ppm.


Not all, but there are quite a few cheapo copies for sale on e-bay which do not give an accurate or consistant PPM readings.... sometimes with figures being way-off the the true figure.

Again, I use Doug as a trusted supplier for quality products :thumb:
...second one down TDS-3 Meter :thumb:....

http://*****.co.uk/testmeters.htm


----------



## Scottland (May 6, 2008)

Sorry to hijack, but seems the appropriate place to ask. How long would a 11l vessel last for, assuming 'average' ppm readings and rinsing a car once a week?


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

Scottland said:


> Sorry to hijack, but seems the appropriate place to ask. How long would a 11l vessel last for, assuming 'average' ppm readings and rinsing a car once a week?


Its hard to say mate and something I've tried to work out before. I decided to fit a small meter on mine to calculate how much I can use before it is due for replacement.

I have to be careful though, my reading shoots up sometimes and I have discovered this isn't because the resin is worn out but due to the water forming channels in the resin itself. I have to roll the vessel to mix it back up, not sure if this is more problematic with the dumpy size vessels like I have.


----------



## Scottland (May 6, 2008)

Yeah I know it's not exactly an exact science as it would depend on a number of variables, but if I would compare it to say the aquagleem smaller vessel is only 2 litres I think and rate to about 20 rinses. So would I be right in saying an 11l vessel should be good for about 50?


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

Sorry can't help there mate, i've never used the Aquagleem unit. I'm trialling my DI vessel now so hopefully in a few months I may have a better idea how many litres I can put through the resin.:thumb:


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

I managed to get a Aqua Gleam 350 mm De-ionising Water Filter on offer off a fellow DW member and its only now had its life span ( there's a clear piece of plastic and you can see the inside change colour ) but ive had a good time spell out of it , so im hoping for longer with the 11.4ltr on route


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Scottland said:


> Sorry to hijack, but seems the appropriate place to ask. How long would a 11l vessel last for, assuming 'average' ppm readings and rinsing a car once a week?


No such thing as 'average' PPM/TDS readings as they can vary so much from one neighbouring area to another through-out the country.

You need to buy a TDS Meter and state how many litres of water you use for rinsing once a week to have an approximate idea of how long an 11ltr vessel would last.......

example....

if your mains water has a reading of 100ppm....
and you use 50ltr of water once a week for rinsing....

.... A 25kg bag of resin would last approx 140 weeks (that's 2 fills of the vessel and a bit left over)....

So.... a 25kg bag of resin should make approx 7000ltrs of pure water.

ps

Don't forget, using a fast flow of water through the the resin will also affect the life of the resin.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Can a Hozelock gun be used on your hose , or is it best just to use a open end hose?


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Picked up my little delivery today from mum and dads house.

Ordered a 11.4ltr vessel filled with MB -115 from ***** Gosh it lookd massive.

Did look at the re con vessels on the bay but never got a reply to my last message sent.













Looking forward to trying it out but might be a few days yet unfort before get chance :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I have considered getting a DI vessel and have noted that the guy from race glaze talks about aspect ratio being very important.

Race glaze has a tall 14L vessel that costs £190. WOWEE!!

So I start to google and I come across this one
http://www.thewatersite.co.uk/Resin_Vessel_0735_for_Pure_Water_Applications.html
What is so special about the race glaze one that makes it 3 times the price of the one I just linked to? Anyone have any idea please?


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Andy from Sandy said:


> I have considered getting a DI vessel and have noted that the guy from race glaze talks about aspect ratio being very important.
> 
> Race glaze has a tall 14L vessel that costs £190. WOWEE!!
> 
> ...


The raceglaze one does come full of resin (14 l of tulsion mb115 is about £45) so that accounts for some of the difference but not all.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I hope it isn't the case that as detailing is a bit niche someone is taking advantage.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Andy from Sandy said:


> I hope it isn't the case that as detailing is a bit niche someone is taking advantage.


Perish the thought :lol:


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

I've been using my DI vessel since January for rinsing the cars and it's been used at least once every 2 weeks and now i think it is time for a resin change. 

I'd started to notice spots on the cars after leaving them to dry and the tds readings had started to creep up so i've been rolling the vessel around, stirring it and shaking it about to get the last bit of life from the resin.

But now the dead horse has been flogged, as today i tested the tds and i'm now getting around 700 on the tds readings from tap water that reads 350! 

So time for a resin change, i have a 25l bag of tulsion 115 but it looks like its going to be a messy job to change the resin. Has anyone got any tips or guidance on bow to make the task easier?

thanks

Ian


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Traffic cone.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

pantypoos said:


> I've been using my DI vessel since January for rinsing the cars and it's been used at least once every 2 weeks and now i think it is time for a resin change.
> 
> I'd started to notice spots on the cars after leaving them to dry and the tds readings had started to creep up so i've been rolling the vessel around, stirring it and shaking it about to get the last bit of life from the resin.
> 
> ...


http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/car-care...r-filters/race-glaze-water-filter-funnel-cap/


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

DLGWRX02 said:


> http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/car-care...r-filters/race-glaze-water-filter-funnel-cap/


thanks for the link, £10 for a funnel though :doublesho



Puntoboy said:


> Traffic cone.


Hmmm, not a bad shout, there must be one of those laying around nearby somewhere :devil:


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

Funnel to fill a dishwasher with salt, free if you have a dishwasher!


----------

